# 1990 chevy silverado getting a makeover



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*THIS IS MY UNCLES TRUCK HE BOUGHT IT NEW IN 1990 5.7 LITER TURBO 400 3/4TON 4X4 WITH 4.10 GEARS ORDERED IT THAT WAY..... WELL HIS BIRTHDAY IS COMING UP AND THE SILVER WAS PEELING LIKE THEY ALL DO SO I DECIDED TO PIMP HIS RIDE LOL GONNA BE TWO TONE AGAIN BUT THIS TIME THE BOTTOM WILL BE 1995 CHEVY CORVETTE BLUE AND THE TOP IS GONNA BE 2004 GMC SILVER WITH EXTRA FLAKE LET ME KNOW WHAT YA THINK THX NICK*


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

MORE PICS....... THE FINSHED PRODUCT SOON TO COME


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Cool Project. 

Remember to post more pics when you are done.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

gonna look sick nick.............................can u pimp my ice cream truck...lol


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*SURE CAN DAN LET ME KNOW WHEN YA WANNA DO IT LOL*


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i LOVE painting...the end results are just so worth the blood sweat and tears!

i put my first dent in my fresh paint the other night...so im thinking i'll have to fix that soon...just gives me a excuse to paint interior stuff haha  actuly...i hate dents lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Anyone wanna fix a few dents and paint my truck too???? LOL it could use a good repaint. I want to repaint it the new blue or indigo blue on the HD's. I think it would look 100x better. 

Nick, I wanna see the finished product pics!!!! Should look real nice

Its not blood sweat and tears, but blood sweat and beers


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats going to look nice when its done. I agree with sydenstricker, my Truck needs painted bad, I have a million scratches all over it


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Lookin good Nick


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Nick are you gonna replace the old grille with the 94-98 Silverado grille? It would look so much better.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nick looks good, ur a old crafty veteran!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*THANKS FOR THE GREAT COMMENTS GUYS  AS LONG AS ITS A GM SEND IT MY WAY WILL GET ER BACK IN SHAPE FOR YA  *

CAT IM STICKING WITH THE ORIGINAL CHROME GRILL AS OF RIGHT NOW MY UNC DOESNT EVEN KNOW IM PAINTING IT YET LOL HE BOUGHT IT IN TO THE SHOP FOR A COOLANT TEMP. SENSOR


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nickplowing1972;556551 said:


> MY UNC DOESNT EVEN KNOW IM PAINTING IT YET LOL HE BOUGHT IT IN TO THE SHOP FOR A COOLANT TEMP. SENSOR


ooo you dirty raaaattt....


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

cant wait to see some finished pictures... its like waiting for x-mas morning lol:redbounce


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hows it comming? Any progress pictures Nick??


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*HEY MARK YEA ITS GOIN GOOD ALL REPLACEMENT WERE DELIVERED THIS MORNING AND SHOULD IT BE DONE BY SATURDAY PICS ARE COMING ITS COMPLETELY PREPPED FOR PAINT JUST NEED TO SHOOT IT*


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*WELL HERE IT IS 11P.M. THURSDAY NIGHT HALF THE PAINT IS ON THE TRUCK STILL AT IT PICS ARE CRAPPY BUT BETTER PICS TO COME *


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lookin good.
Why does the bed look like it is ready to fall off the truck?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Mark13;556805 said:


> Lookin good.
> Why does the bed look like it is ready to fall off the truck?


my best guess it to paint the front off the box/back of the cab.

I like that color Nick!!! It will look like new


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

you wanna paint my f250 too. lol i am not looking foward to doing it myself.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*FRIDAY MORNING PICS*

MARK13 BED WAS UNBOLTED TO PAINT BOX AND CAB TO MATCH


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks great Nick. :salute:

Love the color.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice job nick now all ur uncle needs is to be rolling on dubsprsport


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice job. Are you going to put the newer 95+ grill and headlight in? That would look real good with the new paint job.


----------



## fedspunisher (May 13, 2008)

Did you shoot that as is in that garage?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*THX GUYS I HOPE HE LIKES IT LOL....... ORIGINAL GRILL GOIN BACK WITH NEW HEADLIGHTS,LENSES,DOOR HANDLES,WINDOW RUBBERS AND MIRRORS ALL NEW .....FEDSPUNISHER YES SHOT IN MY GARAGE YOU SEE IN THE PICS AND CLEARED WE WET THE FLOORS DOWN AND GET ER DONE*


----------



## fedspunisher (May 13, 2008)

Sweet i was wanting to paint my truck in my garage any suggestions would be great! The truck looks great cant wait to see it assembled.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh........Ah.........Look at that truck shine! 

Awesome work on the paint.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

looks amazing! damnit nick you got me itching to paint somthing else now!! thanks!

i love the color combo..great choice!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

just my opinion. but i would pop the caps and stuff off the rim and spray the rim black. my opinion. truck looks great by the way.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks good Nick! I like the colors.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Trucks lookin' good Nick. 

 And I knew a guy runnin' a fleet of Meyers' the size of yours couldn't be without one of these...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

looks good, I really like the colors


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks really good Nick, I'm glad you unbolted the box for paint, it makes for such a better finished product. The paint has a really nice shine to it and i love the blue.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*thanks for the comments guys i appreciate them*

eatmytailpipes kinda hard to tell in the pics but the rims are black already my unc did that first day he got it 

jddave this truck actually came from ontario it was at a dealer up there when my uncle bought it tymusic


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great nick, it would look better pushing snow!


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

WOW!!!  haha looks great, the colors look sharp. great job


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks great Nick!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

updates please! lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks good Nick!!

We want more pics, and what did your uncle say??

B&B/Nick LOL got to love the Myers Test stand


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

i can find somthing to paint



91AK250;556837 said:


> looks amazing! damnit nick you got me itching to paint somthing else now!! thanks!
> 
> i love the color combo..great choice!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*OK GUYS IM WHOOPED BUT I DID SNAP 2 PICS TONITE BEFORE I LEFT THE SHOP....... ANYWAYS TRUCK IS ALL WET SANDED,BUFFED AND POLISHED I THRU ONE OF THE NEW EMBLEMS ON THE DOOR AND THE PINSTRIPER IS COMING ON THURSDAY SO COMPLETED PICS EITHER LATE THURSDAY OR FRIDAY MORNING *


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks good buddy


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

hottttness


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Just to get an idea, How much would an average paint job like that cost, if I were to ever get mine done?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

around here, a color change w/ door jams/under hood would run between $3,000-7,000 depending on the condition of the body and color choices. a basic repaint can prolly be had for 2-4k.

but prices range alot all over the country.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

91AK250;557255 said:


> around here, a color change w/ door jams/under hood would run between $3,000-7,000 depending on the condition of the body and color choices. a basic repaint can prolly be had for 2-4k.
> 
> but prices range alot all over the country.


a basic paint no door jams or anything here where i work is $5k. with door jams it is $6,500


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*HEY DEERE FULL PAINT INCLUDING JAMS ANYWHERES FROM 2500 TO 5000 DEPENDING ON PAINT SCHEME AND PAINT PRODUCT USED AND ANY BODY WORK IS EXTRApayup*


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looking good.

Some of the new hd wheels on that truck would look good.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Mark13;557318 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Some of the new hd wheels on that truck would look good.


+1. That would definitely set that truck off.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Convince him to slap a set of these on there.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CHEV...021QQitemZ310055918137QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Nick, it is looking good. Here are a better set of wheels for that truck. They will look 100x better than the HD wheels and wont look like every other 88-98 2500 with the HD wheelshttp://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.asp?autofilter=1&part=MTT%2D958421&N=700+4294923107+400316+115&autoview=sku


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;557298 said:


> a basic paint no door jams or anything here where i work is $5k. with door jams it is $6,500


yeah, like i said it really depends on where you live. like alot of other things lol

anyway i look at it i can do it for the cost of materials  haha


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya same here ak250. once i do the body work on my 250 im gonna paint the entire truck. i gotta weld a little on the roof because someone had a visor on it and stuck like tar in the holes (idiots). but I was thinking about doing gray on the bottom of the truck to split up all the black but i might not idk yet.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*thanks For All The Suggestions I Gonna Leave The Factory Rims On For Now ....... I Wanna See If He Likes The Paint Job First Before I Go Overboard*

MORE PICS IN THE MORNING PINSTRIPER WAS HERE TONITE AND REALLY MADE THE PAINT JOB POP


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

wow I didn't know they were that expensive, I would probably want to go from blue to white, so someday I could have all white trucks. I probably would need a little body work done. Thanks guys:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great nick!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nick, it dun be mornin a few days later.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*SORRY GUYS WERE IN THE MIDDLE OF A HEATWAVE AND ITS COOKIN IN THE SHOP SO WE HAVE SLOWED OUR ROLL A BIT UPDATED/FINISHED PICS BY THE END OF THE WEEK*:yow!:


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i've heard about that heatwave...that sucks

goodluck and i cant wait to see it all finished!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah nick today and 2morrow we will only work until 1pm.....but we start at 7am.....its way to HOT out there!:yow!:

99 TODAY....I LOVE MY FARMERS TAN!

"ITS A HEAT WAVE....BURNING INSIDE"


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Dont worry about it nick I hate the heat too. Maybe lawn care isnt the business for me then lol.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

tls22;557712 said:


> Yeah nick today and 2morrow we will only work until 1pm.....but we start at 7am.....its way to HOT out there!:yow!:
> 
> 99 TODAY....I LOVE MY FARMERS TAN!
> 
> "ITS A HEAT WAVE....BURNING INSIDE"


I have a major farmers tan too


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Get'er done yet?!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

pics!!!! please


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Ya Nick............................What Hell!!


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice job, there isn't nothing like fresh paint. The paint style on the truck kinda looks like a massachusetts state police car.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

im going crazy not knowing what it looks like finished!!! haha


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Be careful what you ask for he has a habit of YELLING at people.




Hint Hint - nickplowing stop posting in all caps.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

What Are We Yelling About?


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

We just want to see the pictures of the finished product. Where is the love man?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*I DIDNT KNOW THERE WAS A RULE ON WHAT SIZE OUR LETTERS CAN BE SO SORRY *

PS UPDATED/FINISHED PRODUCT PICS TOMORROW SORRY IVE BEEN SLACKING


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

His caps lock is broke, he always spends 2 mins chaning his text to bold highlighted italicized and underlined, lol


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

*NICKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*

*WE WANT PIX WE WANT PIX WE WANT PIX *

LOL


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

_*Tom, that font is not APPROPRIATE!

YOU DID NOT USE ENOUGH COLORS*_


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*WELL GUYS HERE IT IS THE FINISHED PRODUCT  SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG TO GET EM POSTED AND THANKS FOR ALL THE GREAT COMMENTS*


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*couple More*


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

amazing job! im diggin the bumper on it.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nick nice touch with the nbs emblems


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks good. Your uncle see it yet?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job Nick.

I am sure your uncle is gonna be happy when he sees it if he hasn't already done so. 

Ya know..................................................you're alright..............I don't care what Goldpro says about you.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow Nick, That looks freaking awesome!

I too like that front bumper. I never liked the old style plows when the bumper has to be pushed out like that but the way you did that, it looks awesome!

What does the 23 stand for?

Also, its funny cause the sign on the building says it all.

"We do everything", haha 

Id like to add "And Do it Well"


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks good! I like the diamond plate covering th espace on the front bumper too! Tell your guys they did a great job, while you were on the computer. LOL


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*THANKS BOYS MY UNCLE LOVES IT I THINK IT WAS THE FIRST I HAVE EVER SEEN HIM LOST FOR WORDS  THE DIAMOND PLATE FILLERS WERE MY BROTHERS IDEA AND I DID ACTUALLY MAKE THEM AND HELP SAND AND PREP THE TRUCK JD DAVE:salute:WITH PICS TO PROVE IT HAHA*


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*THE 23 WAS HIS CAR NUMBER FOR YEARS WHEN HE RAN MODIFIED STOCK CARS *


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i LOVE it! great job man! perfection!


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Sweet truck, I love the older 3/4 chevs... Tough lookin truck! Whats on the passenger side front lip of the hood?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Red_Rattler;560687 said:


> Sweet truck, I love the older 3/4 chevs... Tough lookin truck! Whats on the passenger side front lip of the hood?


it...it...it looks like...*BIRD CRAP * noooooooo!!!!!!! not on that amazing paintjob!!!! pleeezee enlighten us!!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*SORRY TO SAY BUT IT WAS BIRD DOO DOO:crying:*


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great nick......now its time for me to go cut some grass!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That looks great, I like the diamond plate on the front bumper too


----------

